
Using AI and Instagram to suggest bars, coffee spots, restaurants and shops - wiemee
https://7places.co
======
wiemee
Thanks for taking the time to check this out!

7places is an advice tool, bringing you the best 7places to go to based on a
place you like. When you click the "Get the best 7places" button, you can
select a venue to base the advice on.

The tool makes hundreds of requests to Instagram and Facebook in the
background within seconds, and uses a self made algorithm to create the
advice.

Would love to get some feedback on this from the HN community. Feel free to
ask!

